# my wife



## dts99 (Dec 28, 2011)

a related pic from my wedding


View attachment 213801


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice!!!! She's putting the "HOT" in that saw!!


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 28, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Nice!!!! She's putting the "HOT" in that saw!!



You mighty right about that. Yes sir.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## trimmmed (Dec 28, 2011)

Priceless!!!!!! Great pic and looks like you picked a winner.


----------



## dts99 (Dec 28, 2011)

she's been dying to get that pic out to the tree cutting community, and ive been staring at this site so much latley thought it should have a pic of her on there


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2011)

Its looks like you had better behave if you know what's good for you. See, I was smart, I married a girl i could easily take in a fist fight ifen I ever needed too.


----------



## dts99 (Dec 28, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Its looks like you had better behave if you know what's good for you. See, I was smart, I married a girl i could easily take in a fist fight ifen I ever needed too.



i met her in a fitness class she taught called power hour, she make my lunch almost every day, she was my ground man for a hole summer while we were courting, she can handle big wood with the best of them :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## justme23005 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice pic.. I'm looking for a woman that can handle a saw too... But I'm saving myself for a woman that can handle a Husky. :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Timbit (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome pic! Good choice of saw, Husky would not have matched the dress! 
But can she cook?


----------



## dts99 (Dec 29, 2011)

justme23005 said:


> Very nice pic.. I'm looking for a woman that can handle a saw too... But I'm saving myself for a woman that can handle a Husky. :msp_tongue::hmm3grin2orange:



the only saw shes ever used was my 346


----------



## dts99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Timbit said:


> Awesome pic! Good choice of saw, Husky would not have matched the dress!
> But can she cook?



View attachment 213994

tuesdays dinner


----------



## Timbit (Dec 29, 2011)

dts99 said:


> View attachment 213994
> 
> tuesdays dinner


----------



## nstueve (Dec 29, 2011)

gotta ask... purple boots??? wedding colors???


----------



## dts99 (Dec 29, 2011)

nstueve said:


> gotta ask... purple boots??? wedding colors???



purple boots $30 at tractor supply, were not redneck enuf for camo


----------



## Timbit (Dec 29, 2011)

dts99 said:


> purple boots $30 at tractor supply, were not redneck enuf for camo



Maybe for 1st year anniversary? Or for that special moment when words just can't explain the feelings ...


----------



## Hoytster (Dec 29, 2011)

Great pic and great looking wife. Congrats on the marriage to what seems like a great girl. Now don't piss her off, with those arms, she might be able to put a hurtin' on ya!


----------



## EXCALIBER (Jan 1, 2012)

Clearly the most important question has yet to be asked, DOES SHE HAVE A SISTER??? If so can you hook a guy up LOL. If I find a woman that looks like that, cooks, cuts wood, and keeps me in line, I'm going to chase her till she collapses from exhaustion then marry her. I mean Dam, some guys have all the luck.


----------



## dts99 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah shes got a sis, il put her in a box and ship her to you


----------



## justme23005 (Jan 1, 2012)

dts99 said:


> yeah shes got a sis, il put her in a box and ship her to you



I'm closer... The shipping would be cheaper.  Send her to me. 

Would that make her a mail order bride?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice guns. I figured she must be a gym rat.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 3, 2012)

OK you win.:msp_ohmy:


----------

